# IDK if you guys ever heard of them buttt.....



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

my now ex girlfriend's dad owns this company...ada, audio design associates. they make some pretty cool stuff and i was just browsing their site and decided to share their flagship amp, it's a beast for home audio! 

Products: Home Theater: Whole-House Power Amplifiers: MPA-502 - ADA

i'm not advertising for them, just sharing if you guys have never heard of them. it's not a huge company, but make some high quality stuff. all hand built i have seen the high standards that these are assembled to! too bad i broke up with her before getting some stereo equipment lol


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

> MPA-502 Flag Ship 5-Channel Power Amp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice qualifications


----------



## yellowcard (Mar 8, 2007)

Never heard of it but looks like quality stuff.


----------



## Seth1784 (Dec 18, 2009)

never heard of them either, but damn thing thing can push some power now. their receivers look pretty sharp too lol. bet the cost is quite high...


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Some moron installed a couple of the 5 channel units in a hotel locally for their conference center. tossed autoformers on the ass end of them, ran them balls out into a 70V rig attenuated by a 70V attenuator in each zone. BIG POS install. made those amps oscillate like a BIG DOG, played hell trying to get that system straight on the cheap.

I believe they still have them in there, they are certainly TOUGH to oscillate like that, run balls out, and never blow up.


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

ada is cool stuff
remember them from a lot of home theater stuff in the past.


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

chad said:


> Some moron installed a couple of the 5 channel units in a hotel locally for their conference center. tossed autoformers on the ass end of them, ran them balls out into a 70V rig attenuated by a 70V attenuator in each zone. BIG POS install. made those amps oscillate like a BIG DOG, played hell trying to get that system straight on the cheap.
> 
> I believe they still have them in there, they are certainly TOUGH to oscillate like that, run balls out, and never blow up.


lol sounds dumb that he would shell out for the amps then go half ass on the other end.


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

g0a said:


> ada is cool stuff
> remember them from a lot of home theater stuff in the past.


yeah i love watching movies in her basement...awesome home theater!


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

m R g S r said:


> yeah i love watching movies in her basement...awesome home theater!



you mean loved...till you broke up.?? might want to reconsider till you can get some gear. if shoe was on other foot she would do the same.


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

Haha that was a year ago. Were back together now... 
But I doubt I'll be getting anything for free.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

m R g S r said:


> my now ex girlfriend's dad owns this company...ada, audio design associates. they make some pretty cool stuff and i was just browsing their site and decided to share their flagship amp, it's a beast for home audio!
> 
> Products: Home Theater: Whole-House Power Amplifiers: MPA-502 - ADA
> 
> i'm not advertising for them, just sharing if you guys have never heard of them. it's not a huge company, but make some high quality stuff. all hand built i have seen the high standards that these are assembled to! too bad i broke up with her before getting some stereo equipment lol


small world. I know Albert and have been dealing with ADA for 13 years, I have been there top dealer before and been to there place in white plains several times. I didnt know Albert had a daughter but than again he is a man of very few words. Albert and Richard are 1st class guys


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

haha thats right he is, doesn't talk much but is very nice. Richard is very nice as well, i see him all the time at my restaurant.


----------

